# Australia "smiliest" continet



## mike (Jun 13, 2007)

A report from a group called the smiling report said Australia was the continent with the most smiles.



> Australia had highest scores of all continents, in Smiling 89%, Greeting 92% and Add-on Sales 58%. Africa had the lowest scores of all continents, in Smiling 61%, Greeting 51% and Add-on sales 33%.


Source


----------

